
The “Mail Order Brides” Test - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3192811/The-Mail-Order-Brides-Test
======
mvid
This seems like the kind of piece bad product managers reference to defend why
they don’t put a price or purchase options on their website, only “contact us”

~~~
jkuria
this was only during the test. In the actual direct mail piece, they had a
price.

